
Replace Your HTML with Webscript in Web Applications - mudge
https://mudgen.github.io/webscript/docs/
======
mudge
I am the author of this new library. I am really interested in any feedback or
questions.

~~~
pdkl95
Unfortunately I can't even see anything about the library because
/webscript/docs/ renders as a completely blank white page. Viewing the source,
it appears that an empty page _is_ the correct rendering because you aren't
actually serving any content - the <body> tag is empty save for a few <script>
tags!

Given the submission title I assume you have intentionally replaced the HTML
content with some sort of Javascript based template and/or dynamic generation.
Running Javascript has risks; if you want me to run your program written in a
Turing complete language (which are inherently undecidable; see the halting
problem), I need to have a reason to accept the risk of run an unknown
program. A blank page doesn't count.

After looking briefly at app.js, it appears you are using a html-tag-like DSL
(domain specific language) similar to HAML/Pug/Handlebars. This type of tool
can make development a lot easier, but you need to render them server side!
Send the client HTML, and progressively enhance into other features when they
are supported!

